# Nascondere + moto a luogo?



## bearded

Buongiorno a tutti
In un altro thread di un forum relativo a una lingua straniera, ho sostenuto che in Italiano, nelle frasi

_nascondere qualcosa sotto il tavolo
e
nascondersi dietro la porta,

_le espressioni 'sotto il tavolo' e 'dietro la porta' sono complementi di moto a luogo (così mi pareva di avere studiato molto tempo fa).  In quella lingua però, dove esistono i casi della declinazione, nelle stesse espressioni si usa il caso proprio dello stato in luogo.  Per questo mi sono sorti dei dubbi, e vorrei sapere se - secondo voi - quanto da me sostenuto era giusto o sbagliato.
Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, bm.
Mah... francamente io non direi che si tratta di moto a luogo. Quello che distingue il moto dallo stato in luogo è il verbo (o il sostantivo) che lo regge, e _nascondere _non mi sembra un verbo di moto, dovresti farlo precedere da _andare _per dargli quella caratteristica.


----------



## Sempervirens

bearded man said:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> In un altro thread di un forum relativo a una lingua straniera, ho sostenuto che in Italiano, nelle frasi
> 
> _nascondere qualcosa sotto il tavolo
> e
> nascondersi dietro la porta,
> 
> _le espressioni 'sotto il tavolo' e 'dietro la porta' sono complementi di moto a luogo (così mi pareva di avere studiato molto tempo fa).  In quella lingua però, dove esistono i casi della declinazione, nelle stesse espressioni si usa il caso proprio dello stato in luogo.  Per questo mi sono sorti dei dubbi, e vorrei sapere se - secondo voi - quanto da me sostenuto era giusto o sbagliato.
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo.



Ciao, bearded man! In un primo momento  distrattatamente ho pensato che si trattasse di moto di movimento a luogo.  Il perché di questa prima e sbagliata impressione me l'ha dato il tempo verbale, il Tempo Presente, che nella frase da te proposta corrisponderebbe ad un'azione nell'immediato futuro ( in un contesto nel quale venga esclusa l'azione abituale). Leggendo invece l'intervento di Necsus devo ravvedermi e constatare l'esattezza dell'asserzione del Nostro. 

Con l'occasione vorrei chiedere se questa affermazione qui sotto è valida o no.

"Mancando un verbo di movimento, di quelli che prendono l'ausiliare essere, non si può parlare di _moto a luogo_."

S.V


----------



## Necsus

Sempervirens said:


> "Mancando un verbo di movimento, di quelli che prendono l'ausiliare essere, non si può parlare di _moto a luogo_."


Ciao, SV. A naso direi quella dell'ausiliare _essere _richiesto necessariamente dai verbi di movimento è una falsa regola, usata per semplificare l'insegnamento, perché ci sono verbi sicuramente di moto come per esempio _camminare_, _viaggiare_, _correre _con i quali si utilizza regolarmente l'ausiliare _avere_, come con altri verbi intransitivi: "ho camminato fino a casa" non esprime forse un movimento verso un luogo?


----------



## bearded

Ringraziandovi delle risposte che mi avete dato finora, vorrei chiarire meglio il mio punto di vista:
se io prendo un libro e lo nascondo sotto il tavolo, non è forse un movimento? Lo prendo e lo metto (dove?) sotto il tavolo. Dunque lo sposto verso lo spazio che c'è là sotto;
se io, da dove mi trovo, mi sposto e vado a nascondermi dietro la porta, non è forse un moto? Anche se 'andare' non è espresso, per nascondermi debbo pure andare...
Per questi motivi io finora avevo considerato 'nascondere' come un verbo di moto: cioè un verbo in cui fosse implicita l'idea di un moto.
Però posso benissimo sbagliarmi, e sono naturalmente disposto a cambiare idea, qualora mi convinciate.


----------



## Necsus

BM, secondo me _nascondere _non è un verbo che contiene/trasmette l'idea di movimento, anche se è ipotizzabile uno spostamento per nascondersi o nascondere qualcosa, ma nulla osta, credo, perché tu possa considerarlo tale, infatti, come detto nell'Enciclopedia Treccani:
"I _verbi di movimento_ (o _di moto_) esprimono in vari modi il cambiamento di posizione di un'entità da un punto a un altro nello spazio o, figuratamente, nel tempo. Darne una definizione precisa non è facile, così come è difficile delimitare il campo semantico del movimento. Una possibile definizione si basa sull'intuizione di che cosa esprime un movimento".


----------



## bearded

Grazie, Necsus.



Necsus said:


> BM, secondo me _nascondere _non è un verbo che contiene/trasmette l'idea di movimento, anche se è ipotizzabile uno spostamento per nascondersi o nascondere qualcosa, ma nulla osta, credo, perché tu possa considerarlo tale, infatti, come detto nell'Enciclopedia Treccani:
> "I _verbi di movimento_ (o _di moto_) esprimono in vari modi il cambiamento di posizione di un'entità da un punto a un altro nello spazio o, figuratamente, nel tempo. Darne una definizione precisa non è facile, così come è difficile delimitare il campo semantico del movimento. Una possibile definizione si basa sull'intuizione di che cosa esprime un movimento".


----------



## Sempervirens

Necsus said:


> Ciao, SV. A naso direi quella dell'ausiliare _essere _richiesto necessariamente dai verbi di movimento è una falsa regola, usata per semplificare l'insegnamento, perché ci sono verbi sicuramente di moto come per esempio _camminare_, _viaggiare_, _correre _con i quali si utilizza regolarmente l'ausiliare _avere_, come con altri verbi intransitivi: "ho camminato fino a casa" non esprime forse un movimento verso un luogo?



_"Ho camminato fino a casa" non esprime forse un movimento verso un luogo?"
_
Mi levo tanto di cappello. Depenniamo un'altra regola fasulla. 

S.V


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> se io prendo un libro e lo nascondo sotto il tavolo, non è forse un movimento?



E se mi trovo sotto al tavolo, con il libro, e già che ci sono ce lo nascondo? Sono d'accordo che sia uno stato in luogo, l'azione del nascondere di per sé avviene in un luogo, non verso un luogo.


----------



## francisgranada

In due lingue che conosco "benissimo" (una slava ed una finnougrica), nelle quali esiste la declinazione formale (anche se diametralmente diversa tra di loro ...), il verbo che corrisponde all' italiano _nascondere, _richiede il caso/desinenza che esprime la _direzione_, ugualmente come nel caso di _moto a luogo_. La logica è che, se il luogo viene espresso esplicitamente (sotto il tavolo, dietro la porta), allora l'oggetto nascosto cambia il suo luogo rispetto a quello di prima.  





frugnaglio said:


> E se mi trovo sotto al tavolo, con il libro, e già che ci sono ce lo nascondo?


E' possibile anche questo. In tal caso si utilizza un caso grammaticale che esprime   lo _stato in luogo_, però il senso è un po' diverso: esprime piuttosto il luogo dove uno si trova quando nasconde l'oggetto, ma non la posizione/il luogo del proprio oggetto nascosto. Ovviamente, la posizione del "nasconditore"  e dell'oggetto nascosto possono anche coincidere ...


----------



## frugnaglio

Sì, ma invocare il meccanismo di un'altra lingua ha valore solo fino a un certo punto, specialmente quando in lingue diverse la stessa cosa è realizzata in modi diversi (nel post originale si diceva che in quella lingua si usa lo stato in luogo) (o vedi il caso del verbo “arrivare”, che in alcune lingue richiede il moto a luogo e in altre lo stato in luogo). Si potrebbe pure dire che distinguere i due casi nel caso di “nascondere”, in italiano, è un tantino ozioso, visto che di fatto non c'è differenza.




francisgranada said:


> In due lingue che conosco "benissimo" (una slava ed una finnougrica), nelle quali esiste la declinazione formale (anche se diametralmente diversa tra di loro ...), il verbo che corrisponde all' italiano _nascondere, _richiede il caso/desinenza che esprime la _direzione_, ugualmente come nel caso di _moto a luogo_. La logica è che, se il luogo viene espresso esplicitamente (sotto il tavolo, dietro la porta), allora l'oggetto nascosto cambia il suo luogo rispetto a quello di prima.



Mica sempre. Pensa a una frase come “lo nascondo fuori da questa stanza”. In questo caso usi uno stato in luogo, o sbaglio?


----------



## francisgranada

frugnaglio said:


> ... Mica sempre. Pensa a una frase come “lo nascondo fuori da questa stanza”. In questo caso usi uno stato in luogo, o sbaglio?


Benché in teoria (o a seconda del contesto) si potrebbero utilizzare sia_ stato in luogo_ che _moto a luogo_ in molti casi, qui spontaneamente (senza alcun contesto concreto)   userei _stato in luogo_. 

Spiegazione: "fuori da questa stanza" tipicamente non rappresenta un luogo ben determinato dove si poi troverà quell'oggetto nascosto, invece suggerisce piuttosto "l'ambiente fuori dalla stanza (=_stato in luogo_)" in cui trovo qualche posto concreto (non espresso esplicitamente, forse neanche importante ...) dove (=_moto a luogo_) nascondo l'oggetto. Non so se mi spiego ... 

Per illustrare la differenza: si potrebbe dire anche "nascondo il libro sotto il tavolo (=_moto a luogo_) fuori da questa stanza (=_stato in luogo_)"


----------



## Sempervirens

Signori, discutere sulla classificazione dei complementi diretti può essere anche interessante, ma comporta un certo dispendio di tempo. 

Ritornando alle frasi della discussione originaria:_ nascondere qualcosa sotto il tavolo e nascondersi dietro la porta, 
_senza verbi di movimento non mi sembra proprio che introducano complementi indiretti di moto a luogo.

*Vado *a nascondere qualcosa *sotto il tavolo*; qui il verbo andare è verbo di movimento e il tavolo è il luogo in cui sono diretto. 
Poco importa se quando *sono arrivato al tavolo* sotto ci metto quel qualcosa che volevo nascondere o mi ci nascondo io stesso. 

P.S Ecco, considerando che i parlanti di alcune lingue usano il verbo di movimento andare per esprimere un'azione imminente (sto per andare.../ mi accingo a .../ sono in procinto di.../ ...) , se noi ci fasciamo il capo su queste finezze di moto a luogo o stato in luogo, allora che dovrebbero fare loro? 

S.V


----------



## bearded

Purtroppo ci sono lingue con declinazioni (Latino e Tedesco) nelle quali - dopo nascondere/nascondersi - il caso dei complementi è quello dello stato in luogo (risp. ablativo e dativo dopo le preposizioni), mentre in altre lingue - come scrive francisgranada - i casi sono quelli del moto a luogo.  Quindi davvero in questo campo le lingue straniere non rappresentano una guida, anzi pare che ogni popolo abbia la sua particolare sensibilità al riguardo...
Per quanto riguarda l'Italiano, mi sembra di capire che la tendenza prevalente nelle risposte al mio quesito sia ''stato in luogo'' , però con grandi incertezze. Mi farebbe piacere se, in un eventuale prosieguo della discussione, si raggiungesse un'unanimità.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Per quanto riguarda l'Italiano, mi sembra di capire che la tendenza prevalente nelle risposte al mio quesito sia ''stato in luogo'' , però con grandi incertezze. Mi farebbe piacere se, in un eventuale prosieguo della discussione, si raggiungesse un'unanimità.



Secondo me, invece, già nel latino volgare la differenza tra "stato in luogo" e "moto a luogo" non è facilmente identificabile. 
In latino classico vi era _in + accusativo_ per il moto a luogo (quando indicava un'entrata) e _in + ablativo_ per lo stato in luogo (_in templum/templo_ > _nel tempio_)
Per quanto riguarda le città, per lo stato in luogo e per il moto a luogo si è passati dal locativo latino e dall'accusativo semplice alla costruzione _a + caso obliquo (ablativo/accusativo)_ nel latino volgare (_Romae/Romam_ > _a Roma_). 

In sostanza, oggi puoi dire "ho portato qualcosa *in soffitta*" (moto a luogo) e "qualcosa è *in soffitta*" (stato in luogo) come "ho portato qualcosa *a Roma*" e "la cosa si trova *a Roma*". 
Quindi, come nel caso da te proposto, direi che oggi, in italiano, alcuni verbi sono un po' ambigui, nel senso che a seconda delle varie interpretazioni possono indicare o meno un movimento. 

Nel caso specifico anch'io tenderei per lo stato in luogo anche se, dal punto di vista logico, con il passato prossimo preferirei intenderlo come stato in luogo "ho nascosto qualcosa in giardino (e si trova ancora lì)" mentre con il presente o il futuro preferirei interpretarlo come moto a luogo "nascondo/nasconderò qualcosa in giardino (lo porterò in giardino". Secondo me, "nascondere" può assumere entrambi i significati a seconda del tempo utilizzato. 
Poi, magari, grammaticalmente, anche il secondo sarà uno stato in luogo. Questo, sinceramente, non so dirlo. 

N.B. Gli esempi mostrano l'evoluzione etimologica e grammaticale, non penso che possano essere intesi come "lingua straniera". Chiedo conferma ai moderatori.


----------



## Sempervirens

Beh, bearded man, se è per questo, pure io ho il mio bel da fare con frasi che in italiano hanno un complemento *in*diretto e qui nella lingua di dove abito io prendono il complemento oggetto. Anche senza fare confronti con altre lingue secondo me possiamo dedurre dal verbo e dal resto della frase se di complemento di stato in luogo si tratta o di altro ancora. Con un po' di buon impegno possiamo farcela. 
O forse sono che la faccio apparire più facile di quello che è.  Ad ogni modo nel mio caso eviterei di andare a cercare il confronto  con altre lingue, escluso il latino - che è roba di casa nostra e non di altri-, se vogliamo definire meglio la sintassi italiana. 

Comunque è il caso di dire che parlo secondo modeste esperienze. Lascio dunque la parola agli esperti.

S.V


----------



## Nino83

Comunque, forse si può capire se un verbo è di movimento se regge la preposizione "verso" (che è una delle poche preposizioni "esclusive" del moto a luogo). 
"Porto qualcosa verso il tavolo"  e "nascondo qualcosa verso il tavolo"


----------



## Sempervirens

Nino83 said:


> Comunque, forse si può capire se un verbo è di movimento se regge la preposizione "verso" (che è una delle poche preposizioni "esclusive" del moto a luogo).
> "Porto qualcosa verso il tavolo"  e "nascondo qualcosa verso il tavolo"



Bravo Nino! Questa sì che è da ritenersi una valida regola. Così a me sembra. Il confronto con la preposizione *verso*.

Speriamo che qualcuno non venga a rompere le uova nel paniere.


----------



## bearded

@ sempervirens
Grazie della tua opinione.  Carino il verbo 'nazzicare'  (ma dove vai a prenderli?)

@ Nino83
Probabilmente hai ragione.  Se accettiamo il Latino (classico) come guida, ebbene a quanto pare ci sono esempi di ''abscondere sub terra' (ablativo) e non di ''abscondere sub terram''(accusativo). Come dici tu, il Latino volgare - e a maggior ragione l'Italiano - non distinguono facilmente lo stato in luogo dal moto a luogo, e forse ormai dobbiamo considerare il Latino alla stregua di una lingua straniera che non può farci da guida.
Ciò che a me non sembra accettabile è che esistano verbi che ''reggono'' uno stato in luogo se coniugati  in un tempo, ed un moto a luogo in un altro tempo. Non ne ho mai incontrati. Secondo me, ogni verbo 'regge' sempre lo stesso complemento a prescindere dal modo e dal tempo in cui tale verbo viene coniugato.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Ciò che a me non sembra accettabile è che esistano verbi che ''reggono'' uno stato in luogo se coniugati  in un tempo, ed un moto a luogo in un altro tempo. Non ne ho mai incontrati. Secondo me, ogni verbo 'regge' sempre lo stesso complemento a prescindere dal modo e dal tempo in cui tale verbo viene coniugato.



Certo, bearded man, la mia era solo una sensazione (infatti ho premesso "dal punto di vista logico"), non una regola grammaticale (infatti un verbo regge lo stesso caso in tutti i tempi). 
Nell'ultimo commento ho proposto una soluzione, e cioè la prova del nove con la preposizione "verso". Se il verbo la regge, è di movimento altrimenti è uno stato in luogo. 
Visto che "nascondere" non la regge, la mia opinione, questa volta convinta, è che sia uno stato in luogo.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Comunque, forse si può capire se un verbo è di movimento se regge la preposizione "verso" (che è una delle poche preposizioni "esclusive" del moto a luogo).
> "Porto qualcosa verso il tavolo"  e "nascondo qualcosa verso il tavolo"


A me non sembra una regola assoluta. (Sono io che rompo le uova nel paniere, anzi nella sportina).  Ficcare due panini nella sporta (ponere duo panes in sportulam) è chiaramente un moto a luogo (da confrontare con ''conservare due panini nella sporta'', stato in luogo), eppure non posso dire ''ficcare due panini verso la sporta''.  Così pure ''il fazzoletto che stava sul cuscino, lo sposto sotto al cuscino'': qui 'sotto al cuscino' mi pare un chiaro moto a luogo, e ci troverei un'analogia con 'nascondo sotto il tavolo'.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> A me non sembra una regola assoluta.



 

Siamo punto e daccapo.  

Edit: Forse "ficcare due panini nella sporta" potrebbe essere un'eccezione. 
Cioè, se si tratta di moto a luogo "da fuori a dentro", cioè con i verbi del tipo "entrare dentro qualcosa", "verso" non si usa, in quanto questa preposizione è vaga ed è incompatibile con un luogo "delimitato". 

"Entro nel palazzo" e non "entro verso il palazzo". 
Il verbo "spostare", invece, ammette la preposizione "verso" e secondo me è un verbo di movimento.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ... Mi farebbe piacere se, in un eventuale prosieguo della discussione, si raggiungesse un'unanimità.


Non so se sia possibile ... Comunque, secondo me, la diversità dei casi grammaticali applicati in varie lingue non dipende solo dal mero concetto di "nascondere", neppure solamente dall'uso attuale del verbo, ma bisogna prendere in considerazione anche la storia/etimologia del corrispondente verbo. 

Nel caso del latino _abscondere_ il prefisso _abs_- suggerisce piuttosto la separazione o allontanamento e non tanto il moto a luogo. Non conoscendo la storia né l'uso "originale" di questo verbo nel latino antico, non so  dir niente di più. Pero riesco ad immaginare che  una volta il verbo _abscondere_ non veniva usato esattamente come il verbo _nascondere_ in italiano oggidì, quindi allora l'accusativo (< moto a luogo) poteva non essere il caso grammaticale adeguato per rendere il senso del detto verbo.  

Per quanto riguarda l'italiano, anchi'io percepisco il verbo _nascondere_ primariamente  come moto a luogo, almeno nei casi tipici, in cui _nascondere_ chiaramente significa "mettere in un determinato posto" (come p.e. nel caso di _nascondere_ _sotto il tavolo_).  

P.S. A differenza delle lingue indoeuropee, nell'ungherese i "casi" vengono espressi da desinenze o postposizioni (mai combinazione di entrambe), il senso delle quali è sempre del tutto _univoco_. Cioè nel caso di  _sotto il tavolo_ non si usa né l'accusativo né l'ablativo/dativo, invece ci sono tre "casi" specifici (separati): uno per esprimere  il moto *a* luogo, un altro per esprimere lo stato *in* luogo ed il terzo per esprimere il moto *da* luogo (sempre in relazione con l'idea di _sotto_, ovviamente).


----------



## Sempervirens

Nino83 said:


> Siamo punto e daccapo.
> 
> Edit: Forse "ficcare due panini nella sporta" potrebbe essere un'eccezione.
> Cioè, se si tratta di moto a luogo "da fuori a dentro", cioè con i verbi del tipo "entrare dentro qualcosa", "verso" non si usa, in quanto questa preposizione è vaga ed è incompatibile con un luogo "delimitato".
> 
> "Entro nel palazzo" e non "entro verso il palazzo".
> Il verbo "spostare", invece, ammette la preposizione "verso" e secondo me è un verbo di movimento.



Signori, a me pare che l'azione di ficcare cominci dall'inizio stesso dell'azione fino a risultato compiuto che è in un posto diverso di dove l'oggetto era prima, ha quindi anche un moto di movimento nello spazio.  Ficco questo chiodo qui. Il verbo ficcare sotto questo aspetto è diverso da inchiodare.  Nonostante ciò la preposizione *verso *nemmeno io ce la vedo per sostituire un'altra preposizione. Lo ammetto. 

Risiamo al punto di partenza.


----------



## frugnaglio

Sempervirens said:


> Speriamo che qualcuno non venga a rompere le uova nel paniere.



Eccomi! 

_Arrivare_ è un verbo che, a sentore, direi che regge il moto a luogo (anche se un tedesco dissentirebbe). Eppure non ha senso dire _arrivare verso qualcosa_. O meglio, il senso ce l'ha, ma in un altro significato di _verso_ (quando arrivo verso casa tua ti chiamo)… e allora è uno stato in luogo! (tanto per rompere le suddette… )

Anche il fatto che sia un verbo di moto o meno non so se risolverebbe la questione: “sono giunto all'incrocio” ha un complemento di moto a luogo, ma “l'ho raggiunto all'incrocio” ha uno stato in luogo.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, frugnaglio! Eh sì, tu e bearded man di queste uova non ne avete fatto rimanere neanche il guscio.

Ho capito. La regola tanto declamata si è rivelata essere fasulla. 

Comuque, rimango del modesto parere che il confronto con altre lingue è pressocché inutile. Giapponese, russo, arabo, ma anche tedesco, tailandese , o che so, finlandese, ecc., se prese per confrontarne i complementi indiretti con quelli italiani la cosa non credo che aiuti poi così tanto. 

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 





Necsus said:


> Ciao, bm.
> Mah... francamente io non direi che si tratta di moto a luogo. Quello che distingue il moto dallo stato in luogo è il verbo (o il sostantivo) che lo regge, e _nascondere _non mi sembra un verbo di moto, dovresti farlo precedere da _andare _per dargli quella caratteristica.


 Quoto in pieno 



Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, bearded man! In un primo momento  distrattatamente ho pensato che si trattasse di moto di movimento a luogo. *[...]*


  Mai sentito di un complemento con questa dicitura. Sei sicuro? o intendevi dire "moto attraverso/per luogo"?


Il verbo *nascondere* principalmente significa _occultare_. Personalmente non 'vedo' nulla (nella frase) che si muova o che si sposti. Poi con l'immaginazione... ma la grammatica è altra cosa.


----------



## Sempervirens

Hai ragione, dragonseven! Correggo subito! _Complemento di moto *a *luogo_, che fa parte degli altri complementi indiretti inerenti il luogo e cioè di ;_ moto *per *luogo; moto *da *luogo; stato *in *luogo. 

_Bravo, mantieniti sempre così!  Dragon, non hai menzionato il verbo celare. Dimenticanza?

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Ah, ok; adesso è chiaro.
Non proprio. 
Ho voluto riportare un solo significato, quello che a mio avviso funziona meglio (magari c'è ne sono di meglio ancora che non ho considerato, perché l'ho preso alla mente 'su due piedi' senza troppo ponderare su di esso), per ravvisare e rafforzare l'idea di quanto ho scritto poi. Mia, personale, naturalmente. 
Mi è nata leggendo tutta la discussione e sono rimasto stupito dei venti e rotti post che lo costituiscono girando attorno alla questione quando Necsus, penso io senza dare torto o offesa a nessuno (è giusto che ognuno trovi le proprie certezze), l'aveva già chiuso con la prima risposta (precisazione, quest'ultima, chiara già da quanto ho scritto nel post precedente).

Ciao!


----------



## Sempervirens

dragonseven said:


> Ah, ok; adesso è chiaro.
> Non proprio.
> Ho voluto riportare un solo significato, quello che a mio avviso funziona meglio (magari c'è ne sono di meglio ancora che non ho considerato, perché l'ho preso alla mente 'su due piedi' senza troppo ponderare su di esso), per ravvisare e rafforzare l'idea di quanto ho scritto poi. Mia, personale, naturalmente.
> Mi è nata leggendo tutta la discussione e sono rimasto stupito dei venti e rotti post che lo costituiscono girando attorno alla questione quando Necsus, penso io senza dare torto o offesa a nessuno (è giusto che ognuno trovi le proprie certezze), l'aveva già chiuso con la prima risposta (precisazione, quest'ultima, chiara già da quanto ho scritto nel post precedente).
> 
> Ciao!



Beh, alla sequela ti ci sei aggiunto pure tu, epigono, ronin,  come me e altri accodati,   ma tutti relativamente utili per rafforzare, verificare, ecc. 

Buone cose e buona Pasqua


----------

